# Beseler 23CII focus issue



## rmforney (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey all, first post. I recently bought an old 23CII. I bought a new lamp and retrieved an old neg from my college days and loaded it in the enlarger. The problem is that the image is incredible blurry. I have the top adjustment set for 35mm and have a 50mm lens on the board. When I have the enlarger height set all the way up to fit about an 8x10 print, i can't make out the image at all. The focusing nob doesn't help at all. The only thing I can think of is that I don't have the condenser assembly put together correctly (it was disassembled when I got it and I may have messed it up.) Anyone have any ideas of what is going on?

Thanks!


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome to the site! Here is a PDF manual to help see if yours is together properly.


http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_23C_II.pdf


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2018)

Where did you put the negative?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2018)

Open the aperture of the lens.

Get a focus magnifier.

Check the wattage of the lamp.

Are there any filters on the filter tray?

Is the negative grossly over-exposed?


----------

